

How Spreedly Raised $300K in 10 Days on AngelList - ntalbott
http://exitevent.com/how-spreedly-raised-300k-in-10-days-on-angellist-13618.asp

======
lowglow
For those in SF, the San Francisco Hacker News
([http://sfhackernews.com/](http://sfhackernews.com/)) group is putting
together a panel called "How to prepare for a seed round."

More info here:
[https://www.facebook.com/events/563105847065967/?notif_t=pla...](https://www.facebook.com/events/563105847065967/?notif_t=plan_edited)

eventbrite tickets here: [http://sfhn-seedround.eventbrite.com/](http://sfhn-
seedround.eventbrite.com/)

We have Lili Balfour (Atelier advisors), Ash Fontana (AngelList), Hiten Shah
(KissMetrics), Will Bunker (Match), Nathan Beckord (FounderSuite) on the panel
ready to chat and help out anyone interested.

You should come out if you're a hacker/entrepreneur wanting to find out more
about funding and meet great people!

------
makmanalp
Simple, gateway agnostic, PCI compliant payments API that works in tons of
countries? Sign me up! Great job!

~~~
jusben1369
Thanks! The independent CC vault is also very appealing to many.

------
mjhea0
Congrats! Although I got less out of this article than an "if you build it,
they will come."

Give me some actionable metrics to work with.

------
forgingahead
Look, congrats to Spreedly for this raise, but we honestly need to stop
writing articles this way and posting them to HN.

Titling something "How X did Y using tool Z" has a very clear implication: Y
can be achieved (and so X is substitutable by anyone reading) as long as you
use tool Z and follow the steps in the article.

But then you read the article and the key parts of WHY Spreedly succeeded in
raising money is glossed over as an afterthought. So we're left with a puff
piece about both Spreedly and Angelist but nothing really actionable for the
average HN user.

Humblebragging about the accomplishment is fine, but don't coat it in a "How"
type article, especially one with a sub-title of "A MUST READ FOR STARTUPS
OUTSIDE THE VALLEY". It's not. "Angelist-featured firm raises 300K in 10 days"
or "Spreedly closes 300K round through Angelist" would be much more accurate,
and doesn't give the average user a false impression of how building a
business or raising capital is done.

~~~
beat
Yeah, there was a bit of "Lose 20 pounds and raise $300k on Angellist using
this weird old trick" to the article. :( Reading through, it boils down to
good product, fashionable market space, and some timing luck. Great for them,
and I'm happy to see Angellist trying to prove that they can get funding for
those of us who aren't in Silicon Valley or NYC, but I didn't feel this was
very helpful for me - and I should be the target market here! (Early stage
startup, outside Silicon Valley, somewhat fashionable space)

